# My tire mould for truck.



## bigrigbri (Sep 1, 2011)

For the people that requested pics of the tire mould.
The letters were stamped in on a rotating jig mounted to the centre boss and used 3/8" tool steel ground to shape on the end and then punched in.
Aferwards I lightly skimmed the rofile again usind an old ground file and using "wood carving" teq` I had again a smooth surface.
Oh yeh the small divits around the edge of the circumference on the side plates.
These were done individually and epoxied in 60 off!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lakc (Sep 1, 2011)

That looks great. What material are you using to fill the mould? Done cold or hot?


----------



## awJCKDup (Sep 1, 2011)

That is cool, and also very timely, I have just started doing some investigation in to "casting" a couple tractor tires. Soooooo any more info and descritions of your process would be appriciated.
Thanks
John


----------



## kvom (Sep 1, 2011)

That deserves a karma point.  :bow:


----------



## T70MkIII (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks very much for this info - very useful.


----------



## Ken I (Sep 3, 2011)

Really nice work.

More info. on the process please.

Urethane ? Solid ? Rotomold ? what ?

Ken


----------



## steamer (Sep 3, 2011)

Ditto on all count!

Dave


----------



## bigrigbri (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks for the replies guys.
I had done the mould with guidelines from the local injection moulding people thats nearby.
They suggested that* urethane * was the best option with solid tires. The guy heated the mould in the oven to around 100c and sprayed release compound in there and then connected to the machine which was portable, and filled the mould at a controlled rate to which allowed the air to escape and filled the mould fully.
The blue inner ring was made from locally supplied utility used mains water pipe that is used under the UK streets.
I blagged an offcut to use.(free is allways best!!!!!!!!!)
The tread was done in a simular fashion to the lettering whereby 4 positive grooves were left proud in the bore of the ring to which the custom made clamp jig could be placed and the zig-zag pattern could be "chomped" out with 1/2" tool steel.
This finished solid ring could then be carefully sliced into 4 segments (using a junior hacksaw for the fineness of the cut) that were identified to each other by indicating marks to aid removal of the finished tire and subsequent re-assembly of the mould.

Brian.


----------

